# ISO pasta sauce ideas



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2010)

Right now I'm working with Anne Burrel's pasta...1 lb of a/p flour,1/4 cup evoo, plus water as needed, kosher salt, and 4 eggs plus 1 egg yolk. It turned out smooth and lovely. Now I'm so tired from all i've done today would someone like to recommend a sauce to go over the pasta? I'm thinking of a mushroom sliced white and brown with garlic and butter and cheese. Got a better idea for me please?
kades


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 1, 2010)

After all that luvin making the pasta, and all the other goodies you make.

How about infusing some olive oil? Add your favorite herbs that will compliment your other dishes. When the oil has warmed, add some chopped sun dried tomatoes, sea salt and fresh ground peppercorns. Let it sit and marinate all day. A dab of bacon grease in with the olive oil is a very nice touch, subtle. It's a light coat, nice on a hot day.

I make that one quite a bit, drizzle it over a chicken breast. Or add some with a little bit of mayo for BLT's.. It's adaptable.


I can't tell by her picture what shape that pasta is. I'm guessing it's spaghetti. Playin' it safe here with my answer 

Have a good one.

Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2010)

How about a nice rich alfredo sauce.  Simple, fast and sinfully good.


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2010)

Saute some diced onion and garlic, toss in some fresh tomatoes near the end with some basil and oregano and call it dinner.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> After all that luvin making the pasta, and all the other goodies you make.
> 
> How about infusing some olive oil? Add your favorite herbs that will compliment your other dishes. When the oil has warmed, add some chopped sun dried tomatoes, sea salt and fresh ground peppercorns. Let it sit and marinate all day. A dab of bacon grease in with the olive oil is a very nice touch, subtle. It's a light coat, nice on a hot day.
> 
> ...


I made linguini it turned out quite beautiful.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your answers, Yesterday  I was so tired I just couldnt think. Now you've given  me some wonderful ideas.
kades


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 1, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> How about a nice rich alfredo sauce. Simple, fast and sinfully good.


Good idea, Andy. I like "Roasted Red Bell Pepper Alfredo Sauce" thinned down with a little skim milk so it isn't so rich. Then add bright green peas, roasted red pepper slivers, and shrimp to your pasta, kades. Easy, colorful, and packed with flavor.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> ...thinned down with a little skim milk so it isn't so rich...




Mollyanne, richness is the reason for Alfredo sauce.


----------



## zfranca (Sep 20, 2010)

I like to keep a jar of pesto sauce at all times. When I am pressed for time to cook, I just toss it on the cooked pasta. My favorite brand is Barilla or Buitoni. It's a s good as home made. I thin it down with extra olive oil.


----------

